# Hornady 450 Bushmaster bullet results



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

50 yard quartering to me shot. Not the best shot but 250gr black dropped her. 

Would love to be able to use my 45/70


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Maybe a dumb question, I am not anything but a turkey gun guy and to lesser extent a muzzy guy. Really not that into rifles or pistols. I'm the guy that has no interest in a pile a guns and could get by with 5 for about everything.
> 
> What is the intrigue of the 450? Is it simply the fact it's a straight line cartridge and the best available for southern Michigan? I see so many y'all using it.


For me it basically comes down to ease of use and consistent performance that is legal in the limited firearms zone. I have never been more confident that the bullet will go EXACTLY where I want it to. 

Also they shoot so good that if I could have started using these 15 years ago there wouldn't be much room left on my walls


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

198 yard shot and this is the entrance hole. Believe it or not she made it about 100 yards with a very weak blood trail. I actually found her by doing a small grid search.


----------

